# Не работают клавиатура/мышь в gnome

## gr_alex

Добрый день.

Собрал систему для тестовых целей в виртуалке под esxi.

Профиль default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd (stable)

После запуска гнома не работают мышь с клавиатурой. Нет курсора на экране, правда правая кнопка мыши отрабатывает один раз.

Собирал со следующими параметрами:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard libinput mouse vmmouse"

Никто не сталкивался?

----------

## AlexJGreen

_Last edited by AlexJGreen on Mon Dec 28, 2020 3:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gr_alex

 *coderanger wrote:*   

> На днях видел похожую проблему, см начиная с этого поста https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8446434-highlight-libinput.html#8446434

 

Не помогло. Только курсор при startx появился, а нажатия кнопок не отрабатывают. В gdm мыши вообще нет, с клавиатуры только текст вводится.

В принципе все советы из https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput и до этого опробовал.

----------

## gr_alex

Собрал систему на openrc с профилем default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome (stable) в нем все прекрасно работает с INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard libinput mouse vmmouse"

----------

